# Houston Fishing Show



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Itâ€™s a little early but I wanted to let everyone know that Iâ€™ll be exhibiting at the Houston Show from February 28 thru March 4. 
Will have lots of blanks, components and ALPS power wrapper at really great prices. If thereâ€™s anything anyone wants you can pre order it from me at Show prices and save on shipping. Iâ€™ll be updating as the show gets closer. I hope to see many of yâ€™all there.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is one booth any rodbuilder should check out. He has all sorts of stuff and makes great deals. Plus he will share his knowledge and not just try and sell you something like some other people.


----------



## hebert51 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ill try to make it out to meet you in person lance, I think its about time for a power wrapper too :smile:

- Jeremy


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jeremy, let me know if you want me to hold one for you.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Lance, will you have and guides sets for sale? Spinning or casting for a 7ft med popping rod? Silver/316 stainless? Size 5.5 or 6 runners I think will work. Ill stop by, I'm working the Laguna booth Fri Sat and prob Sun.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Iâ€™ll havdcspinning and casting sets. ALPS and Fuji guides. Also lots of Microwave and Airwaves guide sets and tips.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Will you have blanks, seats, grips and air wave guides/tip tops in black and chrome?

I got a Lews Inshore for Christmas and want to get going on a build for it...

What brand blanks do you carry?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

big D. said:


> Will you have blanks, seats, grips and air wave guides/tip tops in black and chrome?
> 
> I got a Lews Inshore for Christmas and want to get going on a build for it...
> 
> What brand blanks do you carry?


Yes. All those and much more. ALPS guides, Fuji guides, Castaway blanks, MHX blanks, grips seats, large selection of Winn Grips, Cork grips, EVA grips, discontinued blanks, reamer kits, and anything else I can fit in my trailer.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Swampland said:


> Yes. All those and much more. ALPS guides, Fuji guides, Castaway blanks, MHX blanks, grips seats, large selection of Winn Grips, Cork grips, EVA grips, discontinued blanks, reamer kits, and anything else I can fit in my trailer.


Sounds Great, Lance look forward to seeing you again.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Sisco Kid said:


> Sounds Great, Lance look forward to seeing you again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hey Don. Itâ€™s always god seeing all my Texas buddies st the show. 
Looking forward to it and meeting new rod builders at the event.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing you there and i'll have some money to spend too! :spineyes:


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

TXFishSlayer said:


> Looking forward to seeing you there and i'll have some money to spend too! :spineyes:


Armando, it always s pleasure seeing you and your dad there and accepting money from you is a big plus. At least Iâ€™ll havd gas money to get back home.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

I?m planning on going thru one of those days Lance. I didn?t get a booth this year again. Hopefully next year. Looking forward to seeing you my friend.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

alldaylong said:


> I?m planning on going thru one of those days Lance. I didn?t get a booth this year again. Hopefully next year. Looking forward to seeing you my friend.


You too my buddy. Iâ€™m going to give you those parts to make that rod for me. Do your magic in it.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome, can?t wait to get started on it! ?


----------



## dfe002 (Jan 16, 2018)

Man, yall are gonna get me in all kinds of trouble with my wife 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

